# This is bugging me



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Why dont you use high capacity batteries on mini rc cars Like say (3000mah)


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

We are running 10 minute mains with 2/3a batteries now. 3000 MA batteries are to large and heavy for most 1/18 vehicles. With the new 1400 MA 2/3a batteries becoming more available we probably could run 15 minute mains, God forbid!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

AT ONE OF OUR RACES AT THE BRP WORLD HEADQUARTERS...BUD RAN HIS 1/18TH BRP CAR AT RACING SPEEDS FOR 23 MINUTES...SO YOU DON'T NEED THE RUNTIME OF THE BIGGER CELLS....I THINK HE WAS RUNNING 1400's 2/3A CELLS


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the weight would be to high. Just like our SC18V2 does not handle as well with Li po cells because they are too light the car was designed for the weight of the 2/3A cells.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

if you want more runtime get the mini lipo from dynamite.


----------

